
AppleTV Runs iOS, Already Jailbroken - ssclafani
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/09/appletv-runs-ios-already-jailbroken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
======
mortenjorck
_A final word from Strafach: “The most interesting thing about the new AppleTV
OS is that all binaries are marked iPad-compatible. I do wonder what Apple is
planning…”_

Curious indeed.

~~~
danfitch
I bet they want to have almost anything that is possible on the AppleTV be
possible on the iPad, but not the other way around.

~~~
dbrannan
I don't see how you could run apps on an AppleTV with no touch interface,
different screen resolution, and no HD space. Am I missing something?

~~~
symesc
Gruber had some interesting speculation on last week's episode of The Talk
Show podcast.

I'm paraphrasing but he was essentially wondering aloud if, due to AirPlay
capabilities, iPads and iPhones would be able to deliver content to the Apple
TV . . . and then become a remote control for the content on the TV.

This could be video like the MLB app delivers, or other apps that would lend
themselves to being shown on one (big) screen, and controlled on another
(small) screen. Think: games.

All of this sounds very "Apple" to me, in that it's completely consistent with
how they think about integrated solutions.

And if true, I'll buy an Apple TV for the first time.

~~~
loire280
A game with the action shown on the TV and the interface shown on an iPad
would be awesome. Imagine the incredible UI ideas that would be possible if
you had the entire screen as your canvas.

Reminds me of the Optimus Tactus keyboard concept:
<http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus-tactus/>

~~~
stcredzero
_A game with the action shown on the TV and the interface shown on an iPad
would be awesome._

I can imagine this becoming the preferred way of many to play Farmville.

------
DaveF
Hopefully they can take key parts of the atv ios build and port it to an app
for jailbroken ipod touches/iphones. Have it run like front row for OS X. That
way you would only need one device and you could play back local media.

------
ja27
Doesn't this open the door to flashing the new AppleTV with an Android (or
eventually even Debian) build?

~~~
houseabsolute
Sure, but there are already a number of machines you can do that with. I'm
sure there is some reason to do this, but I can't think of many good ones.

------
napierzaza
It was already announced that it used the A4. So it would have been pretty
crazy if it wasn't running a variant of iOS. But it's good news, I doubt there
won't be an app store on it. But it is hard to tell how soon that will be.
Maybe we'll have to just enjoy jailbroken apps first and then wait for Apple
to announce the compatibility.

